# What to do with Black Mold firewood.



## aaarneson (May 20, 2019)

I am not 100% it is black mold....but I see white, green, and black...I will try to get a picture up later today or tomorrow.

But should I just toss the wood and not use it, burn outside only...  I haven't checked all the wood yet, but the ones I did see were mesquite....I also have a little juniper and white oak in that stack....not sure if they were effected.  I didn't stack well...it was on the ground and covered completely with a tarp....we received way more moisture this winter than normal.

Just want to be safe about it....Some were really bad, some were not so bad or effected at all.

Thanks


----------



## jackatc1 (May 20, 2019)

If I had that problem, I would simply spray a mix of water and bleach.
Top cover only and let it dry.


----------



## Woody5506 (May 20, 2019)

I'd burn it, unless it makes a big mess when  handling. In that case I'd probably burn it outside.


----------



## johneh (May 20, 2019)

Woody5506 said:


> I'd burn it, unless it makes a big mess when  handling. In that case I'd probably burn it outside.[/QU
> X2
> I burn it it is all BTU


----------



## Kevin Weis (May 20, 2019)

I have that on some pieces especially one that did not dry out for some time due to weather usually.  I just burn it the same.  Once it's dried I don't think it's a problem but I'm not an expert on this.


----------



## xman23 (May 20, 2019)

Sounds like you have a wet pile of wood, that was stored badly. Pick thru it. Even fairly punky wood can be saved. You just need to get and keep it dry.  My wood is dry, and stored under tarps. But I think it's full of dried out molds and fungus that has grown on it. Especially the slightly punkey stuff. I don't store any wood in the house. It comes in and goes in the stove. Store it outside, dry it out and burn it.


----------



## aaarneson (May 21, 2019)

Here are some pics


----------



## Dataman (May 21, 2019)

All Wood has stuff on it.    Moles, Fungus and such.   I would just sing the song and throw it in the fire.   Few years ago everything had the white stuff on it (very wet year).   Still burned great.   Switched to pellet stove last year.  Nice not to deal with wood that has fungus and lichen on it. 

Put another log on the fire.
Cook me up some bacon and some beans.
And go out to the car and change the tyre.
Wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans.
Come on, baby, you can fill my pipe,
And then go fetch my slippers.
And boil me up another pot of tea.
Then put another log on the fire, babe,
And come and tell me why you're leaving me.

Now don't I let you wash the car on Sunday?
Don't I warn you when you're gettin fat?
Ain't I a-gonna take you fishin' with me someday?
Well, a man can't love a woman more than that.
Ain't I always nice to your kid sister?
Don't I take her driving every night?
So, sit here at my feet 'cause I like you when you're sweet,
And you know it ain't feminine to fight.

So, put another log on the fire.
Cook me up some bacon and some beans.
Go out to the car and lift it up and change the tire.
Wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans.
Come on, baby, you can fill my pipe,
And then go fetch my slippers.
And boil me up another pot of tea.
Then put another log on the fire, babe,
And come and tell me why you're leaving me.


----------



## SeanBB (May 22, 2019)

Stack it on pallets in a place where it gets good ventilation and top cover only. It will be fine.


----------



## Highbeam (May 24, 2019)

Mold burns fine. Surely this thread is a joke.


----------



## gabenson (May 24, 2019)

Another +1 on burning them. I don't think it will cause any harm.


----------



## maple1 (May 27, 2019)

Restack it, up off the ground, in a place it will get some wind. Don't cover it until dry season ends. After that, or if you don't get a break from wet season, top cover only. Never ever completely cover - the ground constantly gives off moisture, and complete coverage holds it in there.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (May 28, 2019)

I’d just avoid keeping that wood indoors for any length of time. From wood pile to stove basically.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 9, 2019)

As  you have found, mold likes damp. 

If there was a problem with burning moldy wood, no one would be able to burn wood in areas of the country that don't have to import water from miles away.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 9, 2019)

Burn it in the stove, no problems


----------

